# REV linux java 8 problem with umik



## pre (Aug 20, 2013)

. have following INPUT device error message after REW has started and proposed the identified UMIK-1 mic:

System:
- ubuntu 15.10 64bit
- nuc 5i7ryh with the latest bios
- 16G ram
- java 8 from ubuntu package center
- removed earlier v6 and v7
- 44k or 48k input has same error

any idea what to try next

*Input device error*

Message:
javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException: U12dB [plughw:2,0] does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 44100.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
U12dB [plughw:2,0] does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 44100.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian
roomeqwizard.HD.T(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.hC$5.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComboBox.fireActionEvent(JComboBox.java:1258)
javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(JComboBox.java:586)
roomeqwizard.HD.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.HD.C(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.HD$1.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Timer.java:313)
javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Timer.java:245)
java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:311)
java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:756)
java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(EventQueue.java:97)
java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:709)
java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:703)
java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:726)
org.GNOME.Accessibility.AtkWrapper$5.dispatchEvent(AtkWrapper.java:697)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you running OpenJDK or Oracle's JDK? Oracle's seems to work better for audio.


----------



## pre (Aug 20, 2013)

<< java 8 from ubuntu package center 
<< OpenJDK Java 8 Runtime, that is available in 14.10 and further
<< = not oracle java

I will try the other one from oracle

found this to try tomorrow:

Webup8 Oracle Java8 Installer

< sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java -y
< sudo apt-get update
< sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer

To automatically set up the Java 8 environment variables

< sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-set-default

Check version command

< java -version

or this one:


----------



## pre (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: REV linux java 8 problem with umik calib file*

Currently continuing trial with JDK open java 8. I did not try the oracle 
java 8 installation yet, but a quick and dirty umik usb cable input port 
change in nuc and resetting of sound settings and 
rew output/input settings.

steps done:
First it did not work with the front usb port, then I tried the back port :surprise: 
and that did not work either. Then I removed the jdk java 6 and 7 and installed 
the jdk 8 version even though the recommendations in ubuntu package manager 
portal were not too promising.

Well REW input did not still work with rear usb port. Then shut down the nuc and 
sleeping over night. Then new try and change the umik usb cable 
back to front usb port - an irrational change of parameter ! 

Re-check of general sound settings in ubuntu for output and input:

output - hw of the external "sound card" (Mutec usb interface)
- sound test right left ok
input - digital input umik-1 

rew preferences output:
- default (default)
- default output

input:
- U12dB (plughw 1.0)
- Mic (Mic)

then it started to work.:smile: ...no measurements though yet done.

*Still one problem remains* and mic 
calib file name is NOT visible in rew mic settings after 
browsingn and selecting the calibfile :from:

Or when starting REW and system dialog asks use umik ? yes
use calib file ? yes and then calib file name not visible 
in mic/meter preferences. :frown:

log file, rew working & open jdk java version 8
*************************************************
Feb 23, 2016 9:37:21 AM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW V5.14 running JRE 1.8.0_66-internal 64-bit on linux 4.2.0-27-generic
Feb 23, 2016 9:37:39 AM roomeqwizard.CalData calFileLoader
INFO: Mic sensitivity -7.785 dB
Feb 23, 2016 9:38:20 AM roomeqwizard.CalData calFileLoader
INFO: Mic sensitivity -7.785 dB
Feb 23, 2016 10:10:13 AM roomeqwizard.CalData calFileLoader
INFO: Mic sensitivity -7.785 dB
patch(InvocationEvent.java:311)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:756)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(EventQueue.java:97)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:709)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:703)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:726)
at org.GNOME.Accessibility.AtkWrapper$5.dispatchEvent(AtkWrapper.java:697)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-1" java.lang.NullPointerException
at roomeqwizard.HD.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.pA$_A.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.pA.O(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.HD$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:311)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:756)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(EventQueue.java:97)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:709)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:703)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:726)
at org.GNOME.Accessibility.AtkWrapper$5.dispatchEvent(AtkWrapper.java:697)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-1" java.lang.NullPointerException
at roomeqwizard.HD.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.pA$_A.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.pA$_A$1.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2022)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2348)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:402)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:259)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:252)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6535)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3324)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6300)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2236)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4891)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2294)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4713)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4888)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4525)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4466)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2280)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2750)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4713)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:758)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(EventQueue.java:97)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:709)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:703)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:86)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:731)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:729)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:728)
at org.GNOME.Accessibility.AtkWrapper$5.dispatchEvent(AtkWrapper.java:697)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-1" java.lang.NullPointerException
at roomeqwizard.HD.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.pA$_A.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.pA$_A$1.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2022)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2348)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:402)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:259)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:252)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6535)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3324)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6300)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2236)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4891)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2294)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4713)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4888)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4525)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4466)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2280)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2750)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4713)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:758)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(EventQueue.java:97)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:709)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:703)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:86)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:731)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:729)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:728)
at org.GNOME.Accessibility.AtkWrapper$5.dispatchEvent(AtkWrapper.java:697)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)
*************************************************

log file, rew not working, but version jdk open java 8:
*************************************************
Feb 22, 2016 6:09:12 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW V5.14 running JRE 1.8.0_66-internal 64-bit on linux 4.2.0-27-generic
Feb 22, 2016 6:09:15 PM roomeqwizard.HD A
SEVERE: Exception trying to open record device 
javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException: U12dB [plughw:2,0] does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 44100.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian
javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException: U12dB [plughw:2,0] does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 44100.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian
at roomeqwizard.HD.T(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.hC$5.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.fireActionEvent(JComboBox.java:1258)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(JComboBox.java:586)
at roomeqwizard.HD.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.HD.C(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.HD$1.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Timer.java:313)
at javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Timer.java:245)
at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:311)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:756)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(EventQueue.java:97)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:709)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:703)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:726)
at org.GNOME.Accessibility.AtkWrapper$5.dispatchEvent(AtkWrapper.java:697)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)
*************************************************


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I've found a possible cause of the calibration file problem, a potential fix will be in the next beta release.


----------



## TalentAudio (Nov 5, 2018)

JohnM said:


> I've found a possible cause of the calibration file problem, a potential fix will be in the next beta release.


Hello,
fast forward to November 2018:
I want to use REW 5.18 (5.16 does the same) on a Linux installation, using the DaytonAudio UMM-6 USB mic. I have tried OpenJDK8 and Oracle Java 8, both of them with the same result:
I get these nasty Java error messages when I start REW and try to configure the mic (which is correctly recognized and registered by the OS (Deviuan, Artix, Xubuntu, UbuntuStudio).
The message complains about some javax.xxx.blabla error to not support LittleEndian drivers for 48 of 44.1 kHz sampling rates.
Another try with UbuntuStudio 64 produced the same results.
When I insisted and clicked over the error-message, REW asked about my calibration file and the thing worked. I can do real-time spectrum analysis. But, I cannot generate an output to the amplifier from REW. So I have to record the generated sounds using the .WAV button, and play them back using the alsa media player which works and well.

There seem to be 2 problems at the base of that story: the Java libraries and the pulse-audio sound system. Alsa works better.
I will happily answer further questions... just leave a note here, I will check and respond when I can.
Greetings, André


----------



## TalentAudio (Nov 5, 2018)

Hello,
once again fast forward to late 2020:
Using REW 5.19 on Devuan/Debian/Artix linux, just make sure to set the default sampling rate for digital audio to 44.1 kHz and nothing else. That way I got rid of these error messages for good.
You do that in the setup dialog of the REW application. OpenJDK does the job well, just install ONLY Java8 (OpenJDK 8) from the repo. Good luck, André


----------

